# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tuf

## CSAR

Just watched the latest episode. Man, Nog's team is so cool. They celebrated his birthday together and you get a real sense of teamwork and family. I like that.

Mir's team is full of assholes. Especially Junie and Shane. I hope they both lose their next fights.

----------


## *RAGE*

Me to and I can't wait till Nog fu**s Mir up and puts him out in the first 30 seconds of the fight. If Nog or WARBTT (because I know you know him) reads this please have Nog hold the submission just a little longer and show the world what a pu**y Mir is. Can't stand him of his team. sorry needed to vent.....

----------


## MuscleScience

Yeah Mir is a dbag, he is washed up and cant get his cardio down. 

BTW, I had this debate about the japanese CZAR. What was the word that the japanese to describe foreigners that you were talking about in a thread a while back. 

Sorry to get off topic...

----------


## Dukkit

> Yeah Mir is a dbag, he is washed up and cant get his cardio down. 
> 
> BTW, I had this debate about the japanese CZAR. What was the word that the japanese to describe foreigners that you were talking about in a thread a while back. 
> 
> Sorry to get off topic...


i believe its gaijin 

noun, plural -jin /-dʒin; Eng. -dʒɪn/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[-jeen; Eng. -jin] *Japanese. an outsider; foreigner.*

----------


## CSAR

> i believe its gaijin 
> 
> noun, plural -jin /-dʒin; Eng. -dʒɪn/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[-jeen; Eng. -jin] *Japanese. an outsider; foreigner.*


Yep, Dukki's got it down!

Gaijin's a pretty generic term for all foreigners. They can get more specific when the level of racism increases.

hakujin - white foreigner
kokujin - black foreigner
sangokujin - people from third countries, referring to foreigners from former Japanese colonies of Taiwan, China, and the Korean Peninsula

----------

